# More Salmon to smoke



## cmayna (Apr 24, 2021)

Here I am today with a Chinook (king) that I caught off the California coast, a couple hours south of San Francisco.   Wife and I got limits (2 each).


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 24, 2021)

nice, bet that will be tasty!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 24, 2021)

Good looking fish. He make ya work much to get him on the boat?
Jim


----------



## SKade (Apr 24, 2021)

That looks great. My dad use to go salmon fishing once a year before we moved out of New England. Wouldn’t get any king over on the east coast but I remember him holding up fish that were bigger than me. To this day I still can’t breakdown a fish because he made it look so easy. He’d say you just do this than this than this and show me. I would think that’s not so hard. Little did I know.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 24, 2021)

That's a nice ketch! Congrats! I am sure it will be great smoked.... I wish I had the same to smoke but am going to my local Safeway supermarket tomorrow morning to get farm raised $5.99 per pound salmon to hot smoke it on Tuesday....


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice fish.  Gonna make some tasty smoked salmon.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 24, 2021)

Looks like a beauty .  Congrats to you and the Mrs.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks all.  Sorry for the late reply for I was still on the boat when I started the post.  Finally, I'm back on land.   I brought in 4 of these monsters but could only keep 2 for the limit.   Gave one to the wife to make her limit.   Gave the 4th one to another fishing buddy.   So wife and I are happy with our limits.  Going to leave the fish on ice for the night and tomorrow we will process and vacuum seal them.

I must say, feeding all the people and crew some of my smoked Salmon and smoked Ling Cod really put a smile on their faces.   That made me very happy.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 25, 2021)

Now thats FRESH!  Nice catch - looks like some tasty eats for sure.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 25, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Now thats FRESH!  Nice catch - looks like some tasty eats for sure.



Thanks.   One of the fun parts of yesterday was twice I was in the galley preparing food to share when the rod went off.   Once I ran out when people were yelling my name.  Another time, I yelled to my wife to go and grab the rod for me:  " Honey, I'm busy making foods!  You bring the monsta in for me....please!!"

Craig


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 25, 2021)

Very nice! Kings have been scarce up here in Puget Sound for the last few years. We have some pods of resident orcas, and that's all they will eat.


----------

